

I'm Comic Sans, Asshole. - levirosol
http://www.mcsweeneys.net/links/monologues/15comicsans.html

======
sp332
Best Comic Sans story ever: [http://www.metafilter.com/86695/I-thought-I-was-
the-only-one...](http://www.metafilter.com/86695/I-thought-I-was-the-only-
one#2824387)

~~~
huhtenberg
Anyone heard a story of Indian government sending a condolences letter for the
death of a high-ranking Pakistani official? A letter set in Comics Sans.

~~~
kranner
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4382602.stm>

Iranian commemoration ceremony for Indian soldiers who died in Iran during WW1
and WW2... the wreath stating 'Ambassador of India' seems to be in Comic Sans.

------
melvin
Strange, I pictured Comic Sans more as an out of touch, 53 year old woman who
enjoys knitting and is a bit spacey than an angry, egotistical, abusive frat
kid, or whatever this is supposed to portray. The author has entirely failed
to capture the essence of Comic Sans.

~~~
nooneelse
Unexpected juxtapositions are often the basis for humor. And Comic Sans is
from the mid 90's, so it isn't an old biddy yet. It is young, and it goes
places/does things that others think it shouldn't. So, rebellious teen fits.

------
fr0man
Rendered in Times New Roman. Awesome.

~~~
mikeknoop
I kept waiting for Papyrus, and then it happened.

Papyrus: <http://www.ediblearrangements.com/>

~~~
a1k0n
My pet peeve is Handel Gothic D. It's Papyrus's high-tech cousin.

<http://new.myfonts.com/fonts/urw/handel-gothic/d-bold/>

~~~
soyelmango
If I could upvote this 100x, I would! I've just spent an age trying to find
the name of that font to post here - kept on thinking it was Eurostile too
(which others here appear to dislike too...).

Handel Gothic, the choice of backstreet internet cafes around the world.

------
soyelmango
There's a lot of hate for Comic Sans, and it's not the fault of the font
itself, but the fault of those who use it, and possibly because it's in MS
Windows.

If life was fair, people would also be laying into the Chicago font (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_%28typeface%29> ) that ships with Macs,
and that can still be seen on designs produced by crappy agencies. However,
Apple-bashing is less cool than MS-bashing!

It's not the font, but what it was designed for (fun, on-screen - see
<http://www.connare.com/whycomic.htm> ) and how it's been used (on signage, in
print).

There's also the element of wanting to appear a font snob by picking the easy
target of Comic Sans... As Connare himself said _"If you love it, you don’t
know much about typography and if you hate it you really don’t know much about
typography either and you should get another hobby."_ (
<http://www.manic.com.sg/blog/archives/000118.php> )

~~~
pak
What's wrong with Chicago? Chicago was genius. Old Macs had black and white
screens, no grayscale. But grayed-out text was a necessity for showing
disabled or unavailable items in the desktop GUI Apple was developing. Most
bitmapped fonts are completely unreadable if they are checkerboard-dithered to
appear at 50% gray on a black-and-white screen, because they have mostly one-
pixel lines in their glyphs. However, the 2px-wide vertical lines of 12pt
Chicago allow it to be completely readable when dithered to 50%.

It was a font built for specific requirements; on today's million-color
screens it's out of place, but at the time it was introduced, it made perfect
sense.

~~~
soyelmango
Nothing's wrong with Chicago, and what you write reinforces the point that
often fonts are built for specific requirements, and then used by others in
aesthetically inappropriate situations.

Just as Comic Sans was made for screen use by MS Bob, Chicago was made for use
on a 1-bit screen - but then both were used in print, and they both suck in
print, and even more so at sizes larger than on-screen.

(By the way, that's interesting about the designed-in ditherability of Chicago
- thanks for that.)

------
coderdude
Oddly enough the overabundance of foul language made me not want to continue
reading after the second paragraph. It just wasn't funny. The guy didn't even
use Comic Sans in this piece, which just makes the article an awkward,
contrived write-up. Or was that the whole point? :)

~~~
sophacles
Not contrived at all. That is _really_ how Comic Sans thinks.

~~~
lurkinggrue
Yeah, Comic Sans cut me once after he has ransacked my house looking for
booze.

Never let a font like that sleep on your couch "For a week while I get my shit
together."

------
phren0logy
It's the mullet of fonts.

------
balding_n_tired
Wow. Next thing Souvenir will fight back.

------
mkramlich
mullet is to hair as Comic Sans is to fonts

------
steveklabnik
<http://bancomicsans.com/>

